# Acer Aspire X1700 vs. Zusammengestellter PC



## Volkan2510 (3. Mai 2009)

Hey leute

war vor ner Zeit schonmal hier und fragte nach einem PC für einen bestimmten Preis. Nun stellt sich für mich die Frage ob ich mir lieber einen Pc zusammenstellen soll (Hardwareversand.de, etc.) oder den akutellen Acer Aspire X1700 von Media Markt kaufen soll. Der Aspire kostet 549 Euro, hat Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 2,33Ghz, 4MB Arbeitsspeicher, 1TB Festplatte, Vista Home Premium 64bit, Nvidia GT 120 1024MB, Double Layer Brenner, Tastatur und Maus, Microsoft Works 8.5, CyberLink PowerDVD... Der PC wird hauptsächlich zum Surfen, Zocken, Videos gucken, Filme gucken etc. verwendet. Nun kann ich mich nicht entscheiden und weiß nicht wirklich ob der Aspire für mich optimal wäre, da ich schon viel Zocke etc. Und ich glaube den kann man auch nicht weiter aufrüsten oder?
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht einen zusammenstellen der den gleichen Preis hat und eventuell besser für mich wäre?

MfG


----------



## Xrais (3. Mai 2009)

eins vorweg ,wenn du zocken willst dann kaufe kein notebook und auch keinen fertig rechner,,,,
bei alternate und konsorten kannst du dir einen rechner ganz gemütlich aus einzelnen teilen zusammstellen und er wird dir fertig zusammen gebaut geliefert , erstmal ist das viel billiger und du mußt nicht für schrott bezahlen den du eigentlich garnicht willst , notebooks voran sind fast garnicht upgrade fähig und bei so komplett dingern darfste bei einem upgrade fast alles erneuern( netzteil zu schwach , gehäuse zu klein,billig mainboards)


----------



## pr0hunter (3. Mai 2009)

Stell dir lieber einen selber zusammen, zum zocken sind die Fertig-PCs nicht wirklich geeignet, wie du schon sagtest. Auch das aufrüsten kannst du eigendlich vergessen, da die NTs so schlecht sind dass sie eine bessere Graka wohl kaum mit Strom versorgen können. Wieviel willst du denn ausgeben? Brauchst du ein OS?


----------



## Sesfontain (3. Mai 2009)

wie wäre es denn mit sowas?
HD 4870 1GB
PII X3 720
Gigabyte MA780G-UD3H
4096MB-KIT A-DATA PC6400/800,CL 5
Coolermaster Elite 330
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 550W
Samsung Spinpoint 320GB
Samsung SH 223F

Gesamt ca 560€...
Der wäre um Welten  schneller als der von MM


----------



## pr0hunter (3. Mai 2009)

Halte ich für eine sehr gute Zusammenstellung, viel besser als jeder MM PC. Beim NT könnte man noch n bisschen sparen, CM Silent Pro mit 500W zB, aber auch 400-450W sollten reichen.


----------



## Sesfontain (3. Mai 2009)

das ist klar ich wusste nur gerade nicht ,wie viele Anschlüsse das Dark power hat ,sonst würde ich ein 450Watt Netzteil empfehlen ,wenn es die nötigen Anschlüsse besitzt


----------



## Volkan2510 (3. Mai 2009)

Und wo könnte ich mir den bestellen also bzw einen guten Zusammenbauen?
Und der Prozessor hat nur 3 Kerne oder? Quad Core wäre besser für die Zukunft...

Edit: Oder könnt ihr mir bitte den da zusammenstellen also z.b. bei hardwareversand.de oder so und ein bild posten. Also an dem oberen PC würde ich nur das gehäuse gegen das gleiche mit fenster eintauschen xD


----------



## pr0hunter (3. Mai 2009)

Dann nimm ein günstigeres NT (keinen Müll) so wie das CM Silent Pro und nimm von dem Erspartem nen 920er.


----------



## Sesfontain (3. Mai 2009)

dei zusammenstellung hab ich bei HW Versand gemacht ...es gibt aber einen Biostrick mit dem man den 3 zum 4Kerner machen kann


----------



## Volkan2510 (3. Mai 2009)

hmm das hört sich interessant an  jedoch habe ich überhaupt keine ahnung von pc's und weiß deshalb nich wie man so was machen könnte xD und welche hd 4870 soll man denn nehmen? gibt ja so viele

Edit: Und welchen CPU hersteller Intel oder AMD? xD


----------



## Knexi (4. Mai 2009)

Volkan2510 schrieb:


> hmm das hört sich interessant an  jedoch habe ich überhaupt keine ahnung von pc's und weiß deshalb nich wie man so was machen könnte xD und welche hd 4870 soll man denn nehmen? gibt ja so viele



zB die Sapphire Toxic


----------



## pr0hunter (4. Mai 2009)

Bei dem Budget bekommst du bei AMD mehr fürs Geld.


----------



## Sesfontain (4. Mai 2009)

ich empfehle wie bei miener zusammenstellung AMD ..bei der HD 4870 solltest du auf 1GB Vram achten ,512mb modelle gibt es zwar auch schon für 130€ aber die 1GB Version ist schneller und zukunftsicherer


----------



## Lordac (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo,



Volkan2510 schrieb:


> Der Aspire kostet 549 Euro, hat Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 2,33Ghz, 4MB Arbeitsspeicher, 1TB Festplatte, Vista Home Premium 64bit, Nvidia GT 120 1024MB, Double Layer Brenner, Tastatur und Maus, Microsoft Works 8.5, CyberLink PowerDVD...
> Könnt ihr mir vielleicht einen zusammenstellen der den gleichen Preis hat und eventuell besser für mich wäre?


der Aspire ist recht umfangreich ausgestattet, für das gleiche Geld einen besseren zu bekommen wird schwer wenn du alles brauchst/möchtest.

Hier mal ein Vorschlag von Hardwareversand:

*CPU:* Phenom II X4 920
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
*RAM:* 4GB DDR2-800 von z.B. G.Skill
*Grafikkarte:* 4870 Sapphire Toxic
*Netzteil:* Enermax Pro 425 Watt
*Festplatte:* Samsung Spinpoint F1 320 GB
*Gehäuse:* Cooler Master Centurion 534
*Gehäuselüfter:* 2x Scythe S-Flex (Front-/Hecklüfter)
*DVD-Brenner:* LG GH22NS40/30
*Betriebssystem:* Windows Vista Home Premium 64 bit
*Maus:* Logitech MX518 (such dir am besten aber in einem MM/Saturn die für dich passende aus).
*Tastatur:* Logitech Standard-Tastatur oder Cherry G85

Der PC würde 782,49 Euro (mit günstiger Tastatur und ohne Versand) kosten, Sparpotenzial sehe ich fast nur bei der Grafikkarte, von der Leistung her ist sie aber ein ganzes Stück schneller als die GT 120. 

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Volkan2510 (4. Mai 2009)

Hmm das wäre zu teuer also ich denke mal 560 Euro sind maximum und deswegen würde mir der PC von Sesfontain sehr zusagen.


----------



## Lordac (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo,



Volkan2510 schrieb:


> Hmm das wäre zu teuer also ich denke mal 560 Euro sind maximum und deswegen würde mir der PC von Sesfontain sehr zusagen.


ich habe bei meiner Zusammenstellung neben einem X4 welchen ich für zukunftssicherer halte ein Betriebssystem, Maus und Tastatur mit dabei um das Komplettpaket mit dem MM-PC vergleichen zu können. Wenn du das nicht brauchst kannst du es natürlich weglassen, bei der Grafikkarte kann man wie gesagt auch noch sparen wenn man eine "normale" nimm, z.B. von MSI. Noch günstiger wäre eine GTS250 von z.B. Zotac, diese hat aber auch etwas weniger Leistung.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Volkan2510 (5. Mai 2009)

hey sesfontain. bei deinem pc komme ich mit rechner zusammenbau für 20€ auf 618€...

4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5, PC6400/800 
Sapphire TOXIC HD 4870 1GB GDDR5 PCI-Express 
Samsung HD322HJ, 320GB, 16MB 
LG GH22NS40/NS30 bare schwarz SATA II 
Coolermaster Elite RC-330 schwarz mit Fenster, ohne Netzteil 
BE Quiet! Straight Power 450 Watt / BQT E6 
Rechner - Zusammenbau 
AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition AM3 BOX 
Gigabyte GA-MA780G-UD3H, AMD 780G, ATX 

kann man da jetzt noch was dran ändern außer am gehäuse?


----------



## Sesfontain (5. Mai 2009)

das klingt doch sehr gut du könntest sparen ,in dem du eine günstigere HD 4870 1GB nimmst ,die würde so ca. 145€ kosten.Ansonsten das 512 mb Modell für 129€ allerdings muss ich dich bei diesm Modell warnen:Es ist NICHT so schnell wie die 1GB HD 4870 und dank der 512MB VRam auch nicht so zukunftsicher ,das ist aber im Graka Budget von 130€ das beste...
Ich persöhnlich würde aber noch sparen und dann für 590€ den PC mit der normalen 1GB HD 4870 kaufen


----------



## Volkan2510 (5. Mai 2009)

Hmm also du meinst anstatt der Toxic z.b. diese hier? Ist die gut?

Powercolor HD4870 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Mai 2009)

ja ist sie ,es ist halt nur der Referenzkühler ,der nicht so leise ,wie die Toxic ist und auch schlechter kühlt ...


----------



## chrisz84 (6. Mai 2009)

Bin auch generell für Selbstbau-Rechner, da man hier in der Regel qualitativ bessere Bauteile verwenden
kann und nich irgend einen billigheimer Kram untergeschoben bekommt bei dem nicht mal im Entferntesten ans
Aufrüsten zu denken ist ohne den halben Rechner austauschen zu müssen.


----------



## Volkan2510 (6. Mai 2009)

aber ich kann sie ohne bedenken kaufen oder?


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Mai 2009)

ja ,meiner Meinung nach schon


----------



## Volkan2510 (6. Mai 2009)

lieber den oder diese pcs version davon??


----------



## keyins (22. Mai 2009)

Die PCS ist ja ein wenig teurer, aber der Aufpreis lohnt sich, denn dafür bekommst du einen besseren Kühler, der leiser ist und mit dem du die Karte, falls du es hinbekommst^^, auch übertakten kannst.

Also wenn das Geld reicht nimm die PCS


----------



## amdintel (14. Juni 2009)

Der Stromverbrauch ist exakt bei mon.. ich kucke mal untener Tisch,
"Ernergie Messgerät " 
~ 76 VA (also ~ 76 Watt idel Windows ), voll last sind es glaube ich um die  115, 
der ist gut zum arbeiten und für Multimedia  , ich  habe die etwas größere,
 Vers. Q8300 ,ATI 4650  1024 , 4 GB RAm, 1 TB HDD,  also Games läufen da auch drauf , also der Stromverbrauch ist für so eine
Art PC sehr gering , leise ist der auch ....
 sollt man sich überlegen, wenn man jeden Tag mehrere Stunden was macht .
Einziger Hacken an der Sache, es ist keine Windows und keine Treiber CD dabei.
Das vorinstallierte Windows bei mir Vista 64, 
ist ganz schön zugemüllt , was den PC etwas langsamer macht "booten" ,
das braucht man  einen guten Reg.Clenaer .
Bei der sehr kleinen Bau Form nur 2 Ram Speicher Bänke
Die Shuttle PCs habe auch nicht mehr, damit kann man etwa diesen PC vergleichen .


----------

